# Tonight's peppermill



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to make a peppermill for our club demo next month, so I thought I would turn one this evening to see how much time it took. We only have an hour and a half for demo time. I bought this piece of wood last week at the local Woodcraft store. It was sitting on the closeout table at half price. It was a piece of canary wood, 3" x 3" x 13". It looked pretty shabby, as it was rough sawn and not planed and sealed like you would normally see. It ended up costing me around $10. The peppermill ended up being 12" tall, the camera seems to make everything look shorter. I was surprised to see the maroon streaks. I didn't expect much out of this blank. It just goes to show you don't judge a book by its cover seems to be true. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

That is some pretty wood. I have never worked with that before. Wood always surprises me, either more color then I expected, or I start with a blank that look promising, only to find out the colors more muted on the inside. I still need to make one of these! I have all the stuff... just got other stuff on the list.

So how long did this take you?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Great looking form to that mill Mike. Like you, I wouldn't have expected that character from canarywood. :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kc,
I occasionally buy 1x pieces of canary wood for projects other than turning. The only ones I buy are the ones with the maroon stripes. I save them up until I find something special I want to make.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

don't ignore me Mike...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, you're definitely right about those maroon stripes. They look fantastic. I really like the top of this one. The shape is great. So, what's the bottom line Mike. Were you able to reach a stage of completion that was suitable for your 1 1/2 hour demonstration or are you going to leave your demonstratees hanging? :laughing:
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

DV and Ken,
I left the time out just to see if anybody asked. I should have known you guys don't miss a trick. 
In 55 minutes, from starting out by marking the centers on each end of the blank, I had it drilled and shaped to the point where I just needed to part the top off and finish the very top shape. Installing the hardware takes 5-10 minutes, so I should be able to get everything but the final sanding and finishing done. I usually spend about 10-15 minutes sanding one of these, a few minutes for 4-5 coats of lacquer, and about ten minutes buffing on the beale wheels. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> I have to make a peppermill for our club demo next month, so I thought I would turn one this evening to see how much time it took. We only have an hour and a half for demo time. I bought this piece of wood last week at the local Woodcraft store. It was sitting on the closeout table at half price. It was a piece of canary wood, 3" x 3" x 13". It looked pretty shabby, as it was rough sawn and not planed and sealed like you would normally see. It ended up costing me around $10. The peppermill ended up being 12" tall, the camera seems to make everything look shorter. I was surprised to see the maroon streaks. I didn't expect much out of this blank. It just goes to show you don't judge a book by its cover seems to be true.
> Mike Hawkins


dont judge a blank by its roughness


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful work, one day I would like to try my hand at turning a peppermill. I have the hardware laying around the shop somewhere, plus the wood. 
BTW, the best thing about canarywood, other than the grain, is the smell when working with it. Always reminds me of Juicy Fruit chewing gum


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Misfire,
You're right, canary wood smell good when machining. I have a tutorial on making a peppermill if you would like. Just send me an email and I'll send it back to you, no charge. It explains everything step by step with pictures of each step. 
Mike Hawkins
[email protected]


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you very much firehawk, email on its way


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

do you use steel or ceramic grinder


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work. Can hardly wait to take a class now. What do you know about _Woodcraft's_ classes? Are they worth it? Any info. would be helpful.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woody,
I use mostly the stainless grinders from Chef's Specialties, also available from woodcraft, rocklers, etc. I use the ceramic grinder for salt mills.

Mrs. TT, 
I imagine the classes are as good as the teacher. Our local woodcraft store puts on the classes and they have gotten good reviews. The owner of our store is a very nice guy and always up on everything he sells. When I first started I got a good book on turning basics. It really helped, but it's hard to beat having someone show you how do things first hand. You can also go to Bill Grumbine's site. He has some good info and video clips on bowl turning. He came to our club a couple of years ago for a pro demo. Very fun to watch and funny too.
Good luck,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Tonights peppermill*

Beautifull piece there Mike.

Mrs TT ,I took a class when I 1st started at my local WC and it was a total waste of a 100.00 bill  so my suggestion is that before you take a class with someone,try an get a little feedback about them just to see what kind of instructer they are.:yes:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

the only ones we get without importing is plastic for salt an cast aluminum for pepper sometimes a ceramic it sucks here in Australia no not really just the suppliers are [email protected]#@ p


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

a freind made me this one for a table i made like this one with turned legs that timber is so hard you nearly have to have a grinder beside spinning while you are turning


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

do you have woodworking clubs we give lessons to our new members or any of our members maybe you should start one over there just a thought


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

a bit clearer the top is gidgy and the legs and rails are mauri both from dessert country


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Woody,
I belong to a local woodturning club. We do give lessons to the members. It seems like Australia has some of the most beautiful wood in the world. Living there, do you have easy access to it and it the price reasonable? Also, on the peppermill parts, are you able to order online through companies such as Craft Supplies, Woodcraft, Rocklers, etc.?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

yes there is great timber here in aus the table as i said is gidgy and you almost need a grinder beside you while your turning its so hard the grinder bits are easy there are a few company's that stock 6 inch to about 2 foot grinder bits the dearest about $12 aus but for chisels wooden wheels the like its cheaper to get from Canada even with postage and thats a joke


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome job on pepper mills Mike. i read your pdf and still just haven't had time to turn one yet..hope soon.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

90% of our wood is free we only purchase wood for community projects . Yes we do have some great wood:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Another great peppermill Mike. You just keep churning them out.

Mrs TT I would look into a club in your area and see about getting some lessons from one of the experienced members. Woodcraft I'm sure varies from location to location and it most certainly depends if the instructors are any good. I was disappointed in one of the classes I took there when I was starting out.

John


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Woodcraft is a _very_ long drive for us...only two in Texas; one in Dallas. I have been checking out the clubs in the Dallas area. They seem to be _very_ active having picnics, etc. Trying to figure out what the protocol is...call and see if one can attend a meeting as a visitor, or what? Don't want to intrude, but don't want to commit to any specific group, if ya know what I mean. There are 24-25 clubs in the Texas and Oklahoma area. Any suggestions on how to go about this?
Thanx,
Terry Ann


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mrs. TT,
Most clubs welcome guests at their meetings. Most should have websites. If you can locate a phone number for one of the club officers, call and find out when they hold their meetings and if there is any problem with you attending. We have a sign in sheet for guests at our club. The first thing we do when the meeting starts, after coffee and donuts of course, is to have any guests introduce themselves. Then we welcome them. The only time this procedure differs is if we have a professional turner scheduled for a demo that day. Guests are still welcome but non-club members are charged a $25.00 fee for the pro turner's demo. Usually they just join on the spot because our dues are only $20.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MrPulldown (Jul 27, 2010)

Those are some good looking mills.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Mrs. TT,
> Most clubs welcome guests at their meetings. Most should have websites. If you can locate a phone number for one of the club officers, call and find out when they hold their meetings and if there is any problem with you attending. We have a sign in sheet for guests at our club. The first thing we do when the meeting starts, after coffee and donuts of course, is to have any guests introduce themselves. Then we welcome them. The only time this procedure differs is if we have a professional turner scheduled for a demo that day. Guests are still welcome but non-club members are charged a $25.00 fee for the pro turner's demo. Usually they just join on the spot because our dues are only $20.
> Mike Hawkins


yes we welcome guests at our club but our shed is open 6 days a week we get a lot of visitors during the week :thumbsup::thumbsup::no:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 15, 2010)

I have taken several classes at my local Woodcraft and found them to be educational. In fact that is how I have become a turner. It all depends on who is teaching the class. 
As far as clubs. I would not hesitate to go to a meeting. I have found wood turning clubs to be very friendly and a great place to learn.


----------

